# Passed I-10 Proficency Assesment



## Lynda Wetter (Jan 13, 2014)

Nailed the exam first time with only 5 wrong!  
I did start to worry right from the start with a few tricky burn questions...but overalll not bad.
If you know how to use your book , and bring coding back to the basics, reading the index, reading the tabular, going to the begining of the section to read your excludes you'll be fine!
WOOHOO!


----------



## d_imparato (Jan 13, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## diana3748@msn.com (Jan 13, 2014)

congrats!! LULU


----------



## knorris67 (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations!   I just went to the Boot Camp and plan to take the exam tonight.  Wish me luck!


----------



## jona814 (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations! Lulu I am planning to take my on Febr.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jan 13, 2014)

knorris67 said:


> Congratulations!   I just went to the Boot Camp and plan to take the exam tonight.  Wish me luck!



The Boot Camp definately helped.
GOOD LUCK!


----------

